# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 4.02 Released [14/9/2017]

## mohamed73

** *Biggest ever All in One Android Tool
With Basic to Advance Functions* *Present and Next Generation Tool*  *Update # 8*  *What is New ?*  *Xiaomi [ MI ]* *Added Qualcomm Xiaomi MI IMEI Repair [3 Methods]*  *UAT MI Method-1**UAT MI Method-2**UAT MI Method-3* *Added Backup Security
Added Wipe Security
Added Wipe Security [Fastboot] 
As per Users Reports from Version 4.01 Now Qualcomm MI Account Removal is Fixed and Improved. 
User Reports are Most Important for us to Improve day by day. Thanks a lot  [ UAT Users ]  *  *WARNING : IMEI    Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to    Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this    Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by    using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *______________________*  * -: Official Website :-* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Support : -*    *Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * -: Official Resellers :-* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## noeor99

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

